
Show HN: Chainswap.io – Real-time exchange rates for any crypto coin pair - padho
https://chainswap.io
======
fouc
You might want to have the first pair default to 1 instead of 0, so that the
values show up right away instead of looking weirdly blank.

It would also be nice to pick the exchange you're comparing on/with.

~~~
padho
This is a very good idea, I'll work on that thanks!

